# Does this effect you.



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

https://www.topgear.com.ph/moto-sap...duplicate-copy-lto-registration-a959-20200623


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Haha Gary I just got yelled at for asking Ben to read the link you supplied, "Doesn't matter to us as we bought the bike new",,,,,, when are you going to LTO to renew the rego? "tomorrow and I told you that 3days ago" Not achieved! Stand by.

Chers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

This morning Ben was at LTO for emissions test and rego before 8am,,,,,,,, sorry sir come back Monday as there are no tickets (numbers) left for today,,,,,,,,,,, Ben advised me that you need to be there at 4 am to get inline so you do get a number,,,,,,, perhaps more employees and efficient protocols @ LTO would let the Filipino citizens get back to work/get on with their lives.......... My rego is emailed to me in Oz and I pay online, takes 1 minute.
A 1 year old bike with 2,500KMs on the clock requires an emissions test? Go figure. Our new car only requires an emissions test @ 3 years no matter the distance travelled,,,,, where is the thinking here especially in these times of C-19. Emission tests can wait until next year and turn the punters over, get them out and away. The collective decisions involved here smack of incompetence And typically here the left hand not advising what the right hand is doing! 
Immi went on hold for visa extensions, lock downs and controls are in place but a simple government department cannot see the forest for the trees. More fun in the Philippines.

OMO and rant to those pushing the pens and making their citizens lives miserable and then some. More staff like most places to process the constituents/customers. BTW none will take notice.

Cheers, Steve


----------

